# Hook fish/depth finder and trolling motor to same battery?



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I wanted to get some input about hooking my fish/depth finder and trolling motor to same battery. I have read where a lot of people prefer hooking the fish/depth finder to your starting battery.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I've experienced quite a bit of interference on the fish finder when I had it hooked up to same battery as trolling motor.


----------



## horse 'em (Jun 8, 2005)

I wanted to add a little bit more info to my post. I have a 35 hp outboard on the boat as well but I haven't ran it in years because I have only been going to limited horse power lakes. So I was trying to avoid replacing that battery as well but I have two fish/depth finders, lights etc currently hooked up to the battery for the 35 hp and then a separate battery for the trolling motor.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

What year and model trolling motor? If it's not the digital type you may be ok. Also, what type of fishfinders? If their current draw isn't too high they won't pull your trolling motor battery down too far. How long do you run the lights? Just remember that adding more loads to the battery will shorten the running time. Too much will mean you will have to paddle back.


----------

